# Ghetto Kiln



## chaseonbase (Aug 5, 2013)

I just saw this you tube video and I apologize in advance if this has been listed before. Go ahead and delete if so. Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN9W3J3YIOI

Im really curious about this setup for guys like us if were only melting small amounts like in upwards of 5oz or maybe more. I know Al has a lower melting point then what were looking for around 1200ºF I believe. From sterling Ag to pure Ag 1640 to 1741 my figures may not be correct because I think it correlate's to cubic cm. Any ways I think with all the metals we are trying to refine including Au, Ag,Pt,Ir,Pd and Rh we need to reach a max temp around 4000 to 4500ºF. With some fireproof cement ceramic wool and a little tweaking could we make this work?

Also check out rlbob1 on youtube. He seems "different". But might be on to something with a way to induct enough heat.


----------



## Geo (Aug 5, 2013)

browse around on this website. http://backyardmetalcasting.com/


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.kitco.com/jewelry/meltingpoints.html


----------



## chaseonbase (Aug 5, 2013)

its-all-a-lie said:


> http://www.kitco.com/jewelry/meltingpoints.html



Ya thats exactly what I was referring to on melting points. I didnt understand the per cubic cm jager though.


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 5, 2013)

Melting aluminum is easy. Melting gold is an entire different animal.
For the small amounts that people here do, the torch is best in my opinion or if you can find one, a vertical propane/oxygen glass melting torch is best.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 7, 2013)

chaseonbase said:


> its-all-a-lie said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.kitco.com/jewelry/meltingpoints.html
> ...



It's just saying that the specific gravity is defined as the weight, in grams, of one cubic centimeter of the metal or alloy. It has absolutely nothing to do with the melting point.


----------



## chaseonbase (Aug 10, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> chaseonbase said:
> 
> 
> > its-all-a-lie said:
> ...



I was thinking it took X temp to melt 1 cubic cm. Where as more mass and density would require higher temperatures. What your explaining makes more sense to me now. So if I understand you correctly. 1cm cubed weighs X amount within a specific area based on mass or density? So ie: 1cm cubed of Au may weigh more or less within the described dimensions per 1cm cubed of a diffrent alloy?


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 11, 2013)

What you're talking about is the specific gravity of elements. Gold has a specific gravity of 19.3, while silver has a specific gravity of 10.49. 
Platinum has a specific gravity of 21.45.

There is no direct relationship between specific gravity and melting point. Platinum melts @ 3,224° F, while gold melts @ 1,950°F. 

Tungsten, which has a specific gravity of 19.25, has a melting point of 6,192°F. (Gold 19.3 specific gravity and 1,950° F melting point)

Note that not all charts agree on the specific gravity of some elements. 

Harold


----------

